# bosch 4000 or 4100 table saw



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm looking at replacing my tired, old, cheap delta with a bosch 4000-09 or 4100-09. The 4100 is a slight improvment on the 4000 series and seems to have just been released. Can anyone comment on the old or new series-how it works, troubles, etc... Would love to know the difference between the 4000 vs 4100-haven't found anything spelled out but seems to be the fence and safety features. I could get the old version for about $100 less...not sure if it's worth it :blink:


----------



## BridgeportCont (Sep 16, 2010)

*Bosch 4100 motor repairs*

I'm very disappointed with the quality of this Bosch motor field. I thought Bosch knew better than to build a motor with wires that can vibrate as they do under the magnetic force in such a way as to rub the lacquer insulation off. From the looks of it there are two pair of windings from opposite sides of the field which cross each other without any sort of sleeving! Probably what happened with my motor (and others who have posted on the net) is that the vibration wore the lacquer off the wires and they shorted. The new replacement field has sleeving where these wires cross, but neither new nor old are properly tied, glued or otherwise affixed so windings can't vibrate. There are several places that wires can easily be moved with my finger. This is a definite no-no in motor construction. IMHO, no self respecting motor manufacture would build such a poor quality motor for such an expensive saw. I'll think long and hard before I buy a Bosch tool again.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

your problems must be on the 4100, i have the 4000 which is 4 years old and havent had any problems. occasionally the fence gets knocked around in transport and needs to be realigned but thats about it which i can do in only a few minutes

the 4100's have had a bad run, bad bearings which burn out the motors on them and what not. its been well documented.. 

but in comparison over other cotractor table saws out there, id still go with bosch over most of the others. my next choice would probably be the ridgid, the only thing i dont like about them is the smaller than usual power switch which can be tricky to find when you get in trouble on the saw. the dewalts are popular however the fence is a major pain in the ass to fix sometimes taking up to an hour.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

see sticky for the "bad bearing"...further research has told me its is not a bad bearing design persay...the bearing is fine...and the same type used is most everyother electric motor...just somehow more dirt/dust is getting to this one then others...must be something with the motor housing...but a sealed bearing will fix all that.

not to mention this is a REALLY old post...from 2007


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

wow. didnt see that part


----------

